# The Unsolved Mysteries We Take for Granted



## GigaNerd17 (May 25, 2009)

There are a lot of things in Pokemon that have not been explained, but we take them for granted anyway.  These unsolved mysteries include (but aren't limited to):


Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?
....Now that I think about it, IS there a government?  The closest thing we seem to get to a president is the Elite Four Champion. :/
Speaking of the Champion, why do we always rematch him/her every time we rebattle the Elite Four?  Does he/she keep on stealing our title, or what?
Anyways, back to the government.  If there IS a government at all, why don't they stop criminal groups like Team Rocket or Team Galactic?  If I were the president, I wouldn't want crooks like those guys running around MY country.
If genderless Pokemon can't reproduce without Ditto, then why do more and more keep popping up?  Do they have a secret stash of Dittos? O_O;
Also, if legendary Pokemon can't reproduce, why does everybody seem to have them?
I'm not trying to be inappropriate here, but I find it quite strange that girls start growing boobies at age 10. O_o;
And why do parent let their kids go off into the world at age 10?  Kids don't know how to take care of themselves all alone!
There seems to be a lack of regular animals (EG: pigs, cows, etc.)  So.... what do people eat?  Do they feast on Pokemon? :O
Why do you deposit letters on your PC?  Wouldn't it be easier just to invent e-mail?
We find lots of fossils of Kabuto, Lileep, Cranidos, etc.  But what about their evolutions?  Only one Kabutops fossil has been found, and I can't seem to find any fossils of Armaldo or Omystar!
On a similar note, these fossil Pokemon shouldn't have been the ONLY Pokemon back then.  Surely, there were other Pokemon species too, right?  Why can't we find any fossils of Pokemon such as Yanmega or Magikarp?
Also, why open museums that only have 2-3 exhibits?  The Pewter City Museum, the Oreburgh Coal Museum, the Slateport Museum.... all of those are quite pathetic compared to the Smithsonian.  Why bother building useless museums?
Speaking of buildings.... I have yet to see a house that includes a bathroom! :O
Berry trees have a wide range of leaf colors.  Blue, pink, orange, etc.  So.... why are all of the boundary trees green?  Why not have some red pine trees?  Or purple bushes?  Or black grass?  Why are all the trees GREEN???
Some trainers are known as "Psychics."  They usually have psychic Pokemon.  So.... unless their names are purposely misleading, it would seem that these "Psychics" have psychic powers, right?  How did they acquire these psychic abilities?
How the heck does a Zubat or a Pidgey use fly to carry a human to another city?  Even if they are Pokemon, they would clearly collapse with the effort?
How does a Pokemon use Surf inside a building?  Does it call upon the power of plumbing facilities?
How do you travel between regions?  I find it very doubtful that Professor Oak walks between Kanto and Johto.  It even sounds questionable to take a boat between Hoenn and Sinnoh!
If so many people ride bikes (and even a few motorcycles), then why aren't there more roads?  Surely, your grandpa isn't going to risk going through the tall grass just to get to the next town!
Where do people buy there groceries?  The PokeMarts seem to only sell adventure supplies. :/
Every time you beat a trainer, you get prize money.  The thing is.... where do they get that kind of cash?  And how do items such as the "Luck Incense" double your prize money?  Do they hypnotize the trainer into emptying his/her wallet?
It has been mentioned in the early games that Mew originated in South America.  How does this work?
Deoxys is clearly NOT of the game's planet, yet it is still a Pokemon.  Does this imply that Pokemon originated elsewhere in the universe AND THEN arrived on this planet?

Maybe some freak genius like Butterfree can figure this out! :D



So.... if you have any other possible mysteries you'd like to post, go ahead!


----------



## Zuu (May 25, 2009)

it's a game


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

FUN TIME.
-Satoshi Tajiri bases Pokemon in Japan, believe it or not. The regions are all modeled off of it. He wanted to be a bit creative however and give them all different names.
-Pokemon are apparently defined by being creatures with strange powers and abilities, so it's quite possible there's other places with them by definition.
-The government is a dictatorship, the professor of each region is the ruler of it, notice it's only the professors that go from region to region to talk with other professors? They also kinda lay down the rules. In Platinum, Professor Rowan sends the secret police to stay around you in case you run into any criminals, basically, the professor has it all. :3
-Bathrooms? They just use the back yard. :3
-You yourself aren't allowed to reproduce legendaries, the game hates you as such. Keep in mind that in one of the shows, there were baby Lugia.
-People even read the letters? Also, they have email, but they aren't gonna say anything to you.
-The fossilized pokemon are special, they were driven to extinction. As the other pokemon are still around, they just throw out the fossils of them.
-Berry trees are a special kind, they aren't even normal plants, why else would the tree die and disappear as soon as you picked the berries?
-Amulet Coin is waved back and forth to hypnotize, Luck Incense puts them in a stupor, in that amount of time, you steal another helping of their money. Seems like something a 10 year old might do, right?
-By 10 years old, the parents are fed up with the child, they prefer to only raise pokemon, so if they can, they just kick out the kid and then pretend to miss them.
-Museum owners are too poor to afford anything else, thus is why they make you pay upon entry.
-Psychics have psychic pokemon cause they like them. You should see what happens there when you're not looking. >:3
-Zubats and Pidgeys are fed steroids before flight.
-I think that boats are the motive of transportation from region to region without a flying pokemon. You can't normally fly to other regions cause the professor wouldn't like that.
-Girls at age 10 get transplants, see banned episodes on Serebii.
-The Elite Four actually hate you and therefore keep the same person, who was someone they liked, as champion.
-Genderless pokemon can do the same as legendaries, but you can't cause Satoshi says so.


----------



## Spatz (May 26, 2009)

Make my brain hurt why don't we?


----------



## GigaNerd17 (May 26, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> it's a game


If you guys are going to take it so seriously, maybe I should close the thread. -_-;



Zoltea said:


> -The government is a dictatorship, the professor of each region is the ruler of it, notice it's only the professors that go from region to region to talk with other professors? They also kinda lay down the rules. In Platinum, Professor Rowan sends the secret police to stay around you in case you run into any criminals, basically, the professor has it all. :3
> -Girls at age 10 get transplants, see banned episodes on Serebii.


I knew those professors were up to something! :O

Also, do these girls' parents give them PERMISSION to get transplants?  I find that hard to believe. :/

Thanks for the answers anyways!  I found most of them pretty funny! :D


Also....

Sometimes, you'll see two guys in the overworld trading Pokemon.  Why are they always holding GameBoys?

In almost every game, the player has a game system at his/her house.  But they never tell us where Nintendo HQ is in the Pokemon world (or even if there IS one.)


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 26, 2009)

> -By 10 years old, the parents are fed up with the child, they prefer to only raise pokemon, so if they can, they just kick out the kid and then pretend to miss them.


This is my favorite answer.

As for the Nintendo HQ, it's really Silph and Devon, they just have the disguises of Silph and Devon Corperations so that they don't get attacked by people who want things to go their way in games. Not to mention to hide from Sony.


----------



## #1 bro (May 27, 2009)

It's not uncommon for girls to start developing breasts at age 10.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Silph Co. and Devon Corp. Well, actually, the Nintendo HQ is located in Lilycove. Even if the only people you find are the game designers.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

Magic.

But it's quite impossible to make sense of Pokemon...you can try but some parts just can't work.


----------



## Minnow (May 27, 2009)

GigaNerd17 said:


> There are a lot of things in Pokemon that have not been explained, but we take them for granted anyway.  These unsolved mysteries include (but aren't limited to):
> 
> 
> Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?
> ...


And remember, if something about the world is not explained in the game, it simply means that it's _not important for the player to know_ in order to enjoy the game.

My 14 cents.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Awww, I forgot to answer the Mart thing. >X(

The mart has always and will always only sell adventure supplies. For food, everyone either has to go to a diner or buffet that or just fend for themselves. It's quite competitive fending for yourself with the pokemon around however.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate (May 27, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Awww, I forgot to answer the Mart thing. >X(
> 
> The mart has always and will always only sell adventure supplies. For food, everyone either has to go to a diner or buffet that or just fend for themselves. It's quite competitive fending for yourself with the pokemon around however.


many other RPGs have pubs in them and mabey they felt that a ten year old would have no reason to go to a pub....


----------



## Alxprit (May 30, 2009)

Eating Pokémon question:

One of the books in the Canalave Library says something to the effect of "Thank [Pokémon] for the meals they provide, and pick their bones clean."


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Jun 1, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> Eating Pokémon question:
> 
> One of the books in the Canalave Library says something to the effect of "Thank [Pokémon] for the meals they provide, and pick their bones clean."


Oh crap, now THAT'S disturbing! O_O;


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't forget they also have tofu. They could only eat some pokemon. The other pokemon, including all of the eeveelutions, have meat that is deathly toxic to humans.


----------



## PokeNinja (Jun 2, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Don't forget they also have tofu. They could only eat some pokemon. The other pokemon, including all of the eeveelutions, have meat that is deathly toxic to humans.


And the pokemon that are safe include...?
Pokemon.com's answer doesn't make it any better, it just makes you facepalm:
Question: _In the Pokemon show, do they have animals? If not, do they eat other Pokemon when they eat meat?_
                      .....................................................
Hello? this calls for clicking on the link up there. 
Anyway, what pokemon would be considered safe, excluding all those pokemon that are poison type or can do poison type moves.
I'm just curious...


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 2, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Don't forget they also have tofu. They could only eat some pokemon. The other pokemon, including all of the eeveelutions, have meat that is deathly toxic to humans.


Source?


----------



## shiny jiggly (Jun 2, 2009)

There was an early episode where Ash caught a Krabby and it got sent to Oak's lab because his party was full. He thought that Oak was having his Krabby for lunch but it turned out that he was just making tofu.

The toxic meat thing probably is questionable.

Also, in one of Farfetch'd's pokedex entries, it stated that they were hunted almost to extinction because they're apparently delicious or something.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

I think pokemon.com lies to keep younger minds safe from the horrors of meat processing. I also think they've been reading our fanfiction, but i'm paranoid, so don't listen to me.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 2, 2009)

My question is this: How do you use Pokemon such as Dugtrio while surfing? How do you do anything while surfing really? How does the Pokemon attack while you are sitting on it? Wouldn't that put your character in danger?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you heard of AKWARD ZOMBIE? There's a few pokemon things......................


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't give any source for the rest of the stuff and you ask for one when I mention about the meat thing? =.=

Oh, also, apparently, the water becomes solid when in a surf battle. :3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 2, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Oh, also, apparently, the water becomes solid when in a surf battle. :3


So it let's up when you use surf in a surf battle?

I'm wondering how dive works. Is there an invisible air bubble I'm missing? Because I have been down there for a long time before. =P


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Continuing in a comical fashion. :P

How does Surf work? The water solidifies during battle, the move Surf works like water gun, the pokemon produces all of the necessary water. How else would Surf work in the desert?

When using Dive, the pokemon using Dive gives the trainer the magical ability to breathe underwater.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 3, 2009)

one question.

The border trees, actually, all trees besides berry trees. 

They never grow.
They're all the same height.
They never flower or fruit, so where do they come from?

I'm beginning to think that they're all plastic and the real trees are hidden out of sight.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 3, 2009)

Why can Rampardos learn Surf?? It has tiny little arms!!


----------



## Espeon (Jun 3, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Why can Rampardos learn Surf?? It has tiny little arms!!


Why can Rhydon learn surf? It'd just sink.

EDIT: My thoughts on Pokémon government in this thread right here.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought you knew, Surf is a magical HM which allows any pokemon that can learn it to magically float on water. 8D

Oh, hey, my posts match the year. 
Posts: 2009


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Q.Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?
A.*nods*
Q.....Now that I think about it, IS there a government? The closest thing we seem to get to a president is the Elite Four Champion. :/
A.Woot! I just became president!
Q.Speaking of the Champion, why do we always rematch him/her every time we rebattle the Elite Four? Does he/she keep on stealing our title, or what?
A.It's a conspiracy, I'm telling you.
Q.Anyways, back to the government. If there IS a government at all, why don't they stop criminal groups like Team Rocket or Team Galactic? If I were the president, I wouldn't want crooks like those guys running around MY country.
A.They're clueless. If there is one, they don't even put good roads in.
Q.If genderless Pokemon can't reproduce without Ditto, then why do more and more keep popping up? Do they have a secret stash of Dittos? O_O;
A.Asexual reproduction. When you aren't looking, they divide like crazy.
Q.Also, if legendary Pokemon can't reproduce, why does everybody seem to have them?
A.They live in different realities.
Q.I'm not trying to be inappropriate here, but I find it quite strange that girls start growing boobies at age 10. O_o;
A. ...no comment.
Q.And why do parent let their kids go off into the world at age 10?  Kids don't know how to take care of themselves all alone!
A.They're starting to act like teenagers; the parents WANT them out of there.
Q.There seems to be a lack of regular animals (EG: pigs, cows, etc.)  So.... what do people eat?  Do they feast on Pokemon? :O
A.Yum, Magikarp.
Q.Why do you deposit letters on your PC?  Wouldn't it be easier just to invent e-mail?
A.Nobody cares enough.
Q.Also, why open museums that only have 2-3 exhibits? The Pewter City Museum, the Oreburgh Coal Museum, the Slateport Museum.... all of those are quite pathetic compared to the Smithsonian. Why bother building useless museums?
A.Exhibits are hard to come by, especially with some 10-year-old stealing all the rare items from everywhere.
Q.Speaking of buildings.... I have yet to see a house that includes a bathroom! :O
A.Just don't smell the backyards.
Q.Berry trees have a wide range of leaf colors. Blue, pink, orange, etc. So.... why are all of the boundary trees green? Why not have some red pine trees? Or purple bushes? Or black grass? Why are all the trees GREEN???
A.Berry trees are actually fungi.
Q.Some trainers are known as "Psychics." They usually have psychic Pokemon. So.... unless their names are purposely misleading, it would seem that these "Psychics" have psychic powers, right? How did they acquire these psychic abilities?
A.By being programmed.
Q.How the heck does a Zubat or a Pidgey use fly to carry a human to another city? Even if they are Pokemon, they would clearly collapse with the effort?
A.They call others to help them out.
Q.How does a Pokemon use Surf inside a building?  Does it call upon the power of plumbing facilities?
A.Something like that.
Q.How do you travel between regions? I find it very doubtful that Professor Oak walks between Kanto and Johto. It even sounds questionable to take a boat between Hoenn and Sinnoh!
A.Steal the professors' airplanes.
Q.If so many people ride bikes (and even a few motorcycles), then why aren't there more roads? Surely, your grandpa isn't going to risk going through the tall grass just to get to the next town!
A.The government is defective.
Q.Where do people buy there groceries?  The PokeMarts seem to only sell adventure supplies. :/
A.They refuse to sell anything else to ten-year-olds, but happily sell them to parents.
Q.It has been mentioned in the early games that Mew originated in South America.  How does this work?
A.It doesn't.
Q.Deoxys is clearly NOT of the game's planet, yet it is still a Pokemon. Does this imply that Pokemon originated elsewhere in the universe AND THEN arrived on this planet?
A.It implies that Deoxys should be destroyed. The world has no place for it.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 4, 2009)

Slati, that was just purposely to continue messing with our minds, wasn't it?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 4, 2009)

GigaNerd17 said:


> There are a lot of things in Pokemon that have not been explained, but we take them for granted anyway.  These unsolved mysteries include (but aren't limited to):
> 
> 
> Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?
> ...


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 5, 2009)

i have a question........how does the hearthome(or any gym, as a matter of fact)gym fit inside that tiny little building?!?!?!?!!??!!?!?!?also, why on earth cant you use your bike underground?or pokemon to, on that matter. finally, why cant you fly to places you havent been to?


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Jun 5, 2009)

giantnoob said:


> i have a question........how does the hearthome(or any gym, as a matter of fact)gym fit inside that tiny little building?!?!?!?!!??!!?!?!?also, why on earth cant you use your bike underground?or pokemon to, on that matter. finally, why cant you fly to places you havent been to?


My take on these matters:

Gyms have extra-dimensional space in them.

If you accidentally run your bike into a wall, there's a chance that it might collapse, causing some city to sink into the ground.  Same with Pokemon.

Trainers give directions to their Pokemon.  If you haven't been to the city, you don't know how to get there!


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 7, 2009)

Food:
...In one Anime episode, they talked about Magikarp being inedible. Eep.
Girls & 10-year-olds being allowed to leave:
...Their parents mysteriously "lose" their child's birth certificate right before he or she asks to become a trainer. Also, in Pokémon-Trainer years, "10" means "my parents have no idea where my birth certificate is". Some coincidence, huh?
Fossils:
...The scientists who create fossil-regeneration devices forget to check around to see if one already exists and need something safe to test out. 'Nuff said.
Mew:
...In Pokémon, Mew comes from a rather mysterious place that is said to be a myth in their world.

Now for my question: How can Milotic exist in the wild if a Feebas must reach maximum beauty stats to evolve? And how do all of the Professors know each other?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

> ...In one Anime episode, they talked about Magikarp being inedible. Eep.


_*THEY LIE.*_

Oh, and about Milotic: Get back to me on that when you find a wild Milotic in-game.


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Jun 7, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> _*THEY LIE.*_


Now that you mention it.... during the "Laramie Ranch" episode, didn't Ash eat a DEEP-FRIED MAGIKARP ON A STICK??? O_O;


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 7, 2009)

CLAM-JUICE SNOWCONE

The professors know each other because of simple friendly relations. Elm and Rowan were Oak's juniors once, but Birch never makes a reference to any of them and none of them reference Birch.


----------



## Minnow (Jun 7, 2009)

Eeveelution said:


> How can Milotic exist in the wild if a Feebas must reach maximum beauty stats to evolve?
> 
> *Who says that Pokeblocks/Poffins are the only way to increase the beauty stat?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Espeonrules (Jun 7, 2009)

GigaNerd17 said:


> Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?
> *Nope. National means the world, and the world is consisted of 6 seperate running regions with their own forms of government.*
> ....Now that I think about it, IS there a government?  The closest thing we seem to get to a president is the Elite Four Champion. :/
> *So they're letting a 10 year old run the region? Sweet!*
> ...


Now for my question: How do Gym Leaders become Gym Leaders? If it's based on some form of strength, why can't YOU be a Gym Leader?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont get how a small fishing rod can catch a wailord.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 8, 2009)

You just have to pull really hard.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 9, 2009)

Gym Leaders probably have to be a certain age. I'm sure even Janine is older than you.


----------



## Espeonrules (Jun 10, 2009)

The only explantion I have is that Old Rods are really made out of steel and are just painted to look like old, tattered wood. As for the string, it's really made out of some tough material that isn't broken easily.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 10, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> I dont get how a small fishing rod can catch a wailord.


Wailord is big, not heavy. :P
Anyhow, when fishing, both the rod and the human using it gain super strength such that pulling a Wailord out of the water becomes as easy as pulling a small fish out with one tug.


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 10, 2009)

i have another question. how does all the stuff you have fit in your bag? especially your underground one where your carrying tables and crates and stuff. also why cant you fly over the one way ledges or the strength/rock smash rocks? or up the places your meant to rock climb? oh well thats all from me for a wile


----------



## Espeonrules (Jun 10, 2009)

Good question.

Either the stuff you put in it magically shrinks when you put it inside the bag and expands as you take stuff out of it; or the bag expands to fit your needs in the inside, but looks like a normal bag from the outside.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

It's like Zelda. Have you _seen_ the stuff that Link takes everywhere with him?


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 11, 2009)

yes i have
i love the legend of zelda but never quite got how he carried all the stuff around. i supposed in twilight princess midna could turn it into what evver that stuff is
any way not to get off topic: more stuff! why cant you catchpokemon after they faint? wouldnt it be infinitely easier? And why do you pick up a pokeball, when you get one of those random items, and get a revive or something? 
meh


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 11, 2009)

The bag thing, blame Hermione. The items look like pokeballs as people apparently capture items then leave the pokeballs lying around. 
Fly over rocks? You seen a human fly? Otherwise, those birds don't get magical powers to fly in caves and they just aren't allowed to in buildings. Your trainer can sure jump off a 6 inch tall cliff, but it's way too much effort to climb back up.
Every building is small on the outside, big on the inside due to magic from Harry Potter escaping and causing the Outsides of the buildings to shrink immensely, thus is why your 10 year old character is as big as the doors.
Not to mention this fact, despite not being asked: Your charatcer, as soon as he gets a bike, not only learns how to ride it perfectly (and be able to ride it continuously while not moving, amazing stunt!), but he also learns how to do all sorts of tricks with them as well. 
Grunts on any evil team when they sign up sign a contract saying they'll act like idiots for minimum wage.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 11, 2009)

GigaNerd17 said:


> There are a lot of things in Pokemon that have not been explained, but we take them for granted anyway.  These unsolved mysteries include (but aren't limited to):
> 
> 
> Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?
> ...


*

GOOD GOD MY HEAD HURTS NOW.*


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

> how does all the stuff you have fit in your bag? especially your underground one where your carrying tables and crates and stuff.


Item minamizer. They (the people who make the bags) put a small macine in the bag. When you place an item in the bag the minamizer shrinks the item. It wouldn't shrink your hand becasue each item has a small code embedded into it so that the macine can recognise each item and shrink it. When you're underground and send items up to your bag they first go through a computer that embeds them with this code and then sends them to your bag through the minamizer. When using items there is a small button that you can press to make them larger, like on pokeballs, this is only on man made items like potions though. Organic items such as evelution stones or berries should be able to work without being at full size. 

I er, make up theories about this stuff in my spare time.


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 12, 2009)

haha ^ i guess that works... more mysteries!
how do wild pokemon appear from nowhere? i mean, wouldnt you notice if a wild ponyta came up behind you? and wouldnt the grass catch fire?
meh


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you actually walked through grass that comes up to your knees? It really exists, try not mowing your lawn for a month. This is why pidgy can hide and not be seen, then jump out at you.

As for the pokemon who would set things on fire, well, ponytas flames are only hot when batteling. One episode of the anime explains it or something, as for the rest of the fire types i don't think that any others with visable flames live in grass. The pokemon found in caves or on the water are unescapable, because the ones in water come up from unerwater, and the ones in caves are hard to see until you're right on top of them.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 12, 2009)

Fire pokemon get to choose if the stuff they touch burns or not. ^.^
Oh, and the wild pokemon jump out from the blades of grass. o.o


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 12, 2009)

O_o
...................

How do the cut trees grow back in less than a day. And the rock smash rocks, and how are the strength boulders put back in place? Really, sometimes the trees grow in less than an hour.


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 13, 2009)

^ maybe theyre magic? The strength rocks are probably just put back by pokemon but as for the trees and rocksmash rocks......i have no idea! Speaking of trees...why cant you cut down the border trees?i mean sure it would take a while but still why cant you!?!
meh


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 13, 2009)

Those little trees can resurrect, a skill taken directly from MMORPGS. When you aren't looking, a little dwarf with super-human strength pushes the boulders back and then stomps to make rock-smash rocks fall back into place.

You can't cut the border trees because they're actually make of painted metal.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 13, 2009)

Why can't you ever eat in a restraunt.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 13, 2009)

"Sorry, but we don't serve KIDS around here. GET LOST!"


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jun 13, 2009)

If the League Champion is president, then the reason they stay champion is because they don't want a 10 year old running the region.
They must have let blue off by having oak do the governing or something, or else that's how they figured it was an extremely bad idea.


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 14, 2009)

ok, here are two really wierd things. 1: the random pokemon trainers. do they just stand there all day, not eating, drinking, sleeping, going to the toilet or doing anything at all? same for the person your playing as, which is my second thing. people are just there al the time, standing there, waiting for you to apear and completely thrash them.......all day, and all night...........
meh


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 14, 2009)

When you're not looking, they do stuff. They have a thing which detects your location so they know exactly when to get back into position. Problem is, their idiocy causes them to think that they can beat you in a rematch.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 15, 2009)

Why don't you ever have to wash your clothes? I assume that your mom does it when you come home for fifty seconds, but what about the rest of the time? 

Oh, and i have ofically decided that your rival is stalking you throughout the game so that they can jump on you at the most inconvient times.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 18, 2009)

GigaNerd17 said:


> Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government
> *No, it's a gathering of the research of all the Professor's in all the regions, and is updated when a Professor completes his/her research.*
> 
> 
> ...


 Responses in *Bold*.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 18, 2009)

Umbreon-Dana said:
			
		

> In the anime it is shown that Sunkern lived during that time, and the first movie showed that Mew did too. Also, it is mentioned that Mamoswine was discovered after it was found frozen in ice for thousands of years. Magikarp would be located at the bottom of the ocean, where it will be harder to find, and Yanmega is an invertebrate, so it can't have a fossils.


you fail archaeology forever

First off, continental drift (or whatever the proper term for it would be, i cba to remember).  What  was  ocean eons ago might be a _desert_ today.  Second, ferns don't have skeletons either, but guess what!  We have fern fossils out to wazoo! 

A larger point than any made previously:  it is a goddamn video game.  Shut up and stop applying logic to it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 18, 2009)

This thread is mostly in fun. Of course it's a video game, where ordinary rules of time and space don't apply, but that doesn't need to stop us from making strange theories and laughing about them. Look at Butterfree's 'Conspiracy Theories' section on the main site.


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 19, 2009)

ok, heres one. Why cant you use a fire attack like flamethrower to burn down treed instead of cutting them?
meh~


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Walker said:


> you fail archaeology forever
> 
> First off, continental drift (or whatever the proper term for it would be, i cba to remember).  What  was  ocean eons ago might be a _desert_ today.  Second, ferns don't have skeletons either, but guess what!  We have fern fossils out to wazoo!
> 
> A larger point than any made previously:  it is a goddamn video game.  Shut up and stop applying logic to it.


You fail getting a girlfriend, forever.

That doesn't guarantee it though, for all we know, the Magikarp could've been an endangered species back then, and only lived in areas that have always been oceans thus far.

No, those are imprints. Yanmega are flying invertebrates, and are too large to get trapped in sap from anything smaller than a forty foot wide tree. As they are flying creatures, it's going to be damn near impossible to find a place where they stayed grounded long enough to form an imprint.

To counteract that, I say it's a goddamned Pokemon forum, which means we're going to try to apply logic to it as long as it exists.

AND...

I'M THE GODDAMNED BATMAN!



giantnoob said:


> ok, heres one. Why cant you use a fire attack like flamethrower to burn down treed instead of cutting them?
> meh~


Um, Forest Fires?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 19, 2009)

Umbreon-dana said:


> Um, Forest Fires?


Whose gonna stop you, honestly? The Pokemon Rangers?

'Hey, you can't just start forest fires like that!'

'I'm the goddamn Champion, I'll light up whatever the hell I want!'


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Storm said:


> Whose gonna stop you, honestly? The Pokemon Rangers?
> 
> 'Hey, you can't just start forest fires like that!'
> 
> 'I'm the goddamn Champion, I'll light up whatever the hell I want!'


It's all fun and games until you're burning in agony. =/

Also, Chuck Norris Kyogre has a pretty good chance of stopping you. Or Team Aqua. Or the forest Pokemon.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, pokemon like scyther should be able to do it WITHOUT the HM. Really, it's not like it doesn't know how to chop something up into tiny pieces unless it has that stupid move. The only reason that the HMs are required is because they needed a way to keep people from jumping ahead in the games.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 19, 2009)

Umbreon-dana said:


> Also, Chuck Norris Kyogre has a pretty good chance of stopping you.


I caught Kyogre...


Umbreon-dana said:


> Or Team Aqua.


The land is easier to flood without those pesky trees. 


Umbreon-dana said:


> Or the forest Pokemon.


Most of them are weak to fire, they'll just burn too.

Burn, baby, burn! >=D


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

They can run out of the forest and maul you, you know.

And if that stuff doesn't work, SMOKEY THE BEAR SHALT COME.


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 20, 2009)

ok then........how does earthquake work when your surfing? how does it work at all? wouldnt it shake the ground to pieces, cause tidal waves, kill evryone and everything except water pokemon, and end life as we know it?
meh~


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 20, 2009)

The shockwaves are on a small scale, causing little waves which pick up sediment and stuff from the ocean floor, and are flung at the other Pokemon.

That's just my theory, though.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 20, 2009)

giantnoob said:


> ok, here's one. Why cant you use a fire attack like flamethrower to burn down treed instead of cutting them?
> meh~


The law of the land, made by the professor, says you can't, as pertains to his magical abilities, he knows where you are and what you are doing at any given moment in the game.



giantnoob said:


> ok then........how does earthquake work when your surfing? how does it work at all? wouldn't it shake the ground to pieces, cause tidal waves, kill everyone and everything except water pokemon, and end life as we know it?
> meh~


See above, water magically hardens and it works like normal Earthquake.



Charizard Morph said:


> Why don't you ever have to wash your clothes? I assume that your mom does it when you come home for fifty seconds, but what about the rest of the time?
> 
> Oh, and i have officially decided that your rival is stalking you throughout the game so that they can jump on you at the most inconvenient times.


They don't wash their clothes as they apparently never suffer from HBO. :P

Yes, your rival stalks you, it's scary when it's a rival of the opposite gender, that goes a bit far. *cough*


----------



## YetiPenguin (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a few things that have to do with the amazing POKEMON CENTER:
1) How the heck does Nurse Joy's little flashy machine cure your Pokemon?! Is it some alien technology? Are the Nurse Joys slowly gathering information from our world, waiting to call the Mothership and start the invasion? Beam ME up, Scotty.
b) Where did Chansey go? I know that in the older games, Chansey was there by Joy, but.. where did it go? Is the economy bad in PokeLand, too?
I know that I basically answered myself, but... uh... end. *Shot*


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 23, 2009)

YetiPenguin said:


> I have a few things that have to do with the amazing POKEMON CENTER:
> 1) How the heck does Nurse Joy's little flashy machine cure your Pokemon?! Is it some alien technology? Are the Nurse Joys slowly gathering information from our world, waiting to call the Mothership and start the invasion? Beam ME up, Scotty.
> b) Where did Chansey go? I know that in the older games, Chansey was there by Joy, but.. where did it go? Is the economy bad in PokeLand, too?
> I know that I basically answered myself, but... uh... end. *Shot*


It probably sends a light radiation that causes the cells to regenerate at an obscenely high rate.  Or I'm just crazy and it's magic light.

And Chansey either work in the backrooms, or the Nurses have finally gotten their own Pokeballs.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jun 24, 2009)

A  mystery of Pokemon that always baffled is that Zubat can use Mean Look without eyes. Or Zangoose can't learn cut with gigantic claws... O___o

Also, I don't get why Bug type moves are super effective against Psychic and Dark. It's kinda confusing...


----------



## giantnoob (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok this one is really wierd:
How do fainted pokemon use their HM moves?
meh~


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 24, 2009)

It said in a game that fainted pokemon just don't have the energy to battle, but they have the energy to do shit.

As for the bug thing, I guess bugs suck the mysticalness out of them.  Which is why I'd laugh if Dragons were suddenly vulnerable to bug attacks.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 24, 2009)

How Large pokemon can follow you around in Hg/Ss.

Also why ash doesen't have a GF.  But srsly,  How could you walk into a building with a wailord!


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

Fainted pokemon just dont have the energy to battle thats all? And i dunno if this has been asked, but , in the anime, how the *fuc* does the 'gang' never **cking know its team rocket!? It is laughably stupid, Ash didn't know it was James and James just had a hat on. WTF.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> How Large pokemon can follow you around in Hg/Ss.
> 
> Also why ash doesen't have a GF.  But srsly,  How could you walk into a building with a wailord!


He doesn't have a girlfriend because a bunch of people would be pissed about it, no matter who he chose.

As for your other question, the pokemon magically shrinks and you can pull it behind you with a skateboard. (at least in the case of Wailord, the ones that can walk do so.)


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha,.... Was that a joke?

i hope so.   

and you probably can't have them follow you on land  ...idk theyll find a fun and creative way to do work.

and i wonder; why are there no weapons, except the evil people have them.   and             why is there a code thing to not attack people with pokemon, BUT Lance attacks Team Rockets(?) with his Dragonite o.0


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 25, 2009)

No. I'm very serious, that's why i'm talking in this sarcastic tone.


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Jul 1, 2009)

Why do Team Rocket members (or any criminal organization, for that matter) just give up the instant you defeat them in a Pokemon battle?  Why don't they attempt to strangle you or something?


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 1, 2009)

Good question. I guess they're too ashamed.
(although in one comic I made a guy pulls out a gun after being defeated)


----------



## Ninjabait (Jul 1, 2009)

GigaNerd17 said:


> Why do Team Rocket members (or any criminal organization, for that matter) just give up the instant you defeat them in a Pokemon battle?  Why don't they attempt to strangle you or something?


Well, generally, the plans are a one time only kind of thing (See Jirachi: Wish Maker), you just caught a big ass legendary, they _actually_ learned from their mistakes, or they are ashamed that a child beat them.

Or something along those lines. ^-^


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm answering all of this using only game canon. Anime canon would be different...



> Does the term "National Pokedex" imply that all the different regions are under a common government?


Seems possible. If it were 'international' pokedex, it would imply other nations, but it's national, so... I think it makes sense to assume that the regions are states, provinces, municipalities, or territories in the case of teh Sevii islands.



> ....Now that I think about it, IS there a government? The closest thing we seem to get to a president is the Elite Four Champion. :/


Pokemon politics are irrelevant to the game; why does a ten year old care about who's the president? There probably is some sort of cabinet or ruling party/person or something, but we never see them. Also, choosing your ruler based on who's the better fighter is lame. :p



> Speaking of the Champion, why do we always rematch him/her every time we rebattle the Elite Four? Does he/she keep on stealing our title, or what?


We keep on travelling, so although we are champion in title, they continue to act as the champion.



> Anyways, back to the government. If there IS a government at all, why don't they stop criminal groups like Team Rocket or Team Galactic? If I were the president, I wouldn't want crooks like those guys running around MY country.


Take a look at El Salvador; that country has a government, but the place is practically run by gangs. I'm guessing that these gangs/teams are tough to stop; they cut off Slowpoke tails for money, after all.



> If genderless Pokemon can't reproduce without Ditto, then why do more and more keep popping up? Do they have a secret stash of Dittos? O_O;


I'm guessing they reproduce in a different way, probably asexually. It's just not shown because it wouldn't be convenient.



> Also, if legendary Pokemon can't reproduce, why does everybody seem to have them?


You are the only one in the games with legendary Pokemon. It's possible that you're such a nice dude that you release them after catching them.



> I'm not trying to be inappropriate here, but I find it quite strange that girls start growing boobies at age 10. O_o;


They do, in real life.



> And why do parent let their kids go off into the world at age 10? Kids don't know how to take care of themselves all alone!


It seems that 'Pokemon Trainer' is an actual profession since kids go to school for it. I'm guessing some have 'actual' professions like police, metalworker, but the best experience for Pokemon training is on-the-job training, so it's best to start early. That, and everyone's careful to make roads and stuff so that 10-year olds are safe.



> There seems to be a lack of regular animals (EG: pigs, cows, etc.) So.... what do people eat? Do they feast on Pokemon? :O


Pokemon.com says they don't eat Pokemon. Synthetic meat, maybe?



> Why do you deposit letters on your PC? Wouldn't it be easier just to invent e-mail?


Letters are held by Pokemon; maybe that has to do with something?



> We find lots of fossils of Kabuto, Lileep, Cranidos, etc. But what about their evolutions? Only one Kabutops fossil has been found, and I can't seem to find any fossils of Armaldo or Omystar!


They weren't shown in the games because showing every fossil ever found would take time.



> On a similar note, these fossil Pokemon shouldn't have been the ONLY Pokemon back then. Surely, there were other Pokemon species too, right? Why can't we find any fossils of Pokemon such as Yanmega or Magikarp?


see above.



> Also, why open museums that only have 2-3 exhibits? The Pewter City Museum, the Oreburgh Coal Museum, the Slateport Museum.... all of those are quite pathetic compared to the Smithsonian. Why bother building useless museums?


They probably have more, but showing them in-game would take too much space and would be irrelevant.



> Speaking of buildings.... I have yet to see a house that includes a bathroom! :O


Including pooping and peeing in the Pokemon games would be troublesome. The bathrooms are there, we just don't use them when we're playing.



> Berry trees have a wide range of leaf colors. Blue, pink, orange, etc. So.... why are all of the boundary trees green? Why not have some red pine trees? Or purple bushes? Or black grass? Why are all the trees GREEN???


Making different trees for different regions takes too long; we're left to assume that they're different for different locations but we don't see it.



> Some trainers are known as "Psychics." They usually have psychic Pokemon. So.... unless their names are purposely misleading, it would seem that these "Psychics" have psychic powers, right? How did they acquire these psychic abilities?


They're like real-life psychics.



> How the heck does a Zubat or a Pidgey use fly to carry a human to another city? Even if they are Pokemon, they would clearly collapse with the effort?


Game mechanics. They probably can't carry a trainer to another city, but this would have been a drag in-game.



> How does a Pokemon use Surf inside a building? Does it call upon the power of plumbing facilities?


They make the water themselves or perhaps they don't use surf. how annoying would it be to not have certain moves available in certain places? It wouldn't make for a good game, so I'll assume they dont' actually use surf.



> How do you travel between regions? I find it very doubtful that Professor Oak walks between Kanto and Johto. It even sounds questionable to take a boat between Hoenn and Sinnoh!


Car, plane, train (Johto/Kanto), boat, Pokemon.



> If so many people ride bikes (and even a few motorcycles), then why aren't there more roads? Surely, your grandpa isn't going to risk going through the tall grass just to get to the next town!


I do see a lot of paved roads. Maybe there are just certain paths that we don't take because they don't have Pokemon or trainers?



> Where do people buy there groceries? The PokeMarts seem to only sell adventure supplies. :/


There are shelves of other stuff in the marts. There are probably groceries there, too.



> Every time you beat a trainer, you get prize money. The thing is.... where do they get that kind of cash? And how do items such as the "Luck Incense" double your prize money? Do they hypnotize the trainer into emptying his/her wallet?


Maybe that kind of cash is actually very little in the real world. As for Luck Incense... no idea.



> It has been mentioned in the early games that Mew originated in South America. How does this work?


This has been retconned, later, I think, so maybe we can assume that it was a drunk scientist. :P



> Deoxys is clearly NOT of the game's planet, yet it is still a Pokemon. Does this imply that Pokemon originated elsewhere in the universe AND THEN arrived on this planet?


Deoxys is a space virus pokemon, so maybe he just arrived here and over time developed into a Pokemon?


----------



## giantnoob (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok pretty random, but why does a pokemons backsprite look nothing like its front sprite? Like salamence for example, from the front you can see his wings but from the back thay magically dissapear!
meh~


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 2, 2009)

It moves, duh.


----------



## alexis1213 (Jul 2, 2009)

Like not a lot of people know you can get Girtina on Pokeom Diamond and Pearl XD


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 3, 2009)

You walk down a path and wander around a cave until you find it...
How is that dificult? Humans confuse me.


----------



## sagefo (Jul 4, 2009)

OK, ive got a couple....*clears throat*
1. Apparently, people in pokemon have advanced enough technology to revive fossils and store solid matter on a pc, but apart from motorcycles, boats and 1 truck, they cant develop a simple motorized vehicle!
2.The game makes various references to real world locations, but as far as i know, pokemon takes place in some other world.
3. Since many 10 year old kids leave home on their journeys and apparently dont get a lot of school, wouldnt a good percentage of adults be fairly stupid?


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 4, 2009)

Exeggcute is a Pokemon consisting of several broken eggs. It's never explained if each egg has a conscious or if all the eggs share just one conscious.

Speaking of which, what the heck is up with the broken egg? Wouldn't maggots or something similar be growing out of it or something...?

When a Pokemon changes to another Pokemon it's called "evolution". However, that doesn't make sense as the word's definition is gradual change over a long period of time. But when a Pokemon "evolves", it changes into something completely different after a show of lights. Wouldn't it make more sense if the Pokemon just slowily changed into their respective evolutions? For example, Pichu slowily growing longer ears and tails, and becoming a darker color as it gets happier.

Meh, maybe I'm overthinking a few stuff.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Exeggcute is a grass type.
It's not made of eggs, it's seeds.

As for evelution, do you have a better word for it? Cause right down to basics, it's typically described as a physical change gained through what is basically described in this world as 'mutation'. and they sure as heak couldn't call it mutation. Sounds to wierd. what you described would make more sense for our world here, but the only things that grow in the pokemon world the same way they do here are humans and some plants. It's a different world, of course things are going to grow different.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 5, 2009)

sagefo said:


> OK, ive got a couple....*clears throat*
> 1. Apparently, people in pokemon have advanced enough technology to revive fossils and store solid matter on a pc, but apart from motorcycles, boats and 1 truck, they cant develop a simple motorized vehicle!


Heavy industry would probably endanger Pokemon habitats far too much for it to be allowed. Recall that Pokemon are central to life here.

Probably why a sophisticated arms industry never developed.


sagefo said:


> 2.The game makes various references to real world locations, but as far as i know, pokemon takes place in some other world.


Probably just to give kids something to connect to.


sagefo said:


> 3. Since many 10 year old kids leave home on their journeys and apparently dont get a lot of school, wouldnt a good percentage of adults be fairly stupid?


Well you don't need an education to be smart.


----------



## brandman (Jul 22, 2009)

giantnoob said:


> i have another question. how does all the stuff you have fit in your bag? especially your underground one where your carrying tables and crates and stuff.


In one of the games, the bikes description says that the bike folds up. So... maybe everything else does too.



Slartibartfast said:


> It's like Zelda. Have you _seen_ the stuff that Link takes everywhere with him?








 Yes. Link does take everything with him. See, it's just in the game the developers are to lazy to program it.



Charizard Morph said:


> Why can't you ever eat in a restraunt.


In the Kanto (?) they DO have a restaurant. Its for retrieving something in their but you can't eat there.



giantnoob said:


> ok, here are two really wierd things. 1: the random pokemon trainers. do they just stand there all day, not eating, drinking, sleeping, going to the toilet or doing anything at all? same for the person your playing as, which is my second thing. people are just there al the time, standing there, waiting for you to apear and completely thrash them.......all day, and all night...........
> meh


They have the same device as you do, the "rematch-thingy", to see where a trainer is or is coming to so they can battle. As for the part of they don't go to the pokemon center, they stock up on tons of revives right before they battle you!



GigaNerd17 said:


> I'm not trying to be inappropriate here, but I find it quite strange that girls start growing boobies at age 10. O_o;


Padded bra's.

___________________________________________________________

Now, here's some questions that should've been asked a LONG time ago:

How come NO ONE KNOWS WHAT DIGLETS FEET LOOK LIKE? I mean, couldn't they've just returned them to their pokeballs them took a picture? Or do they have massive reproduction parts that shouldn't EVER be seen? 8(

How come war never comes to the land o' pokemon? Even if the regions were always at peace with each other then if China decides to obliterate China than what would happen?


----------



## sagefo (Jul 23, 2009)

I have one more: How in the hell can dodrio use fly? It doesnt even have wings! Maybe it flaps its extra heads.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 23, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> -The government is a dictatorship, the professor of each region is the ruler of it, notice it's only the professors that go from region to region to talk with other professors? They also kinda lay down the rules. In Platinum, Professor Rowan sends the secret police to stay around you in case you run into any criminals, basically, the professor has it all. :3


WRONG, SIR!

It's not just the professor who travels region to region. In Diamond and Pearl, you meet a trainer in Hearthome City who says he came from Hoenn.

Anyway, I have a couple of my own.

-Pokémon Yellow is based on the animé, in which Ash leaves home at the minimum age possible. However, in the game, the Youngster trainers are obviously younger than Ash.Are the Youngsters underage trainers, or does Ash just age _very_ quickly?
-In each town, there are about...4 or 5 houses. And nearly all of them have someone living in them already. However, you find a lot of trainers on routes, more than could fit into the houses, even if people _weren't_ already living in them. So where do the trainers who are out and about live?
-In one episode of the Pokémon animé, some old lady makes muskrat meatballs. Where did she get muskrat meat from?

I'll probably think of more later. But that's all for right now.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 24, 2009)

--How do the gang go to the bathroom? (my answer: they do it in bathroom offcamera, and the Pokemon go in the bushes


----------



## brandman (Jul 24, 2009)

Hematophyte said:


> Anyway, I have a couple of my own.
> 
> -Pokémon Yellow is based on the animé, in which Ash leaves home at the minimum age possible. However, in the game, the Youngster trainers are obviously younger than Ash.Are the Youngsters underage trainers, or does Ash just age _very_ quickly?
> -In each town, there are about...4 or 5 houses. And nearly all of them have someone living in them already. However, you find a lot of trainers on routes, more than could fit into the houses, even if people _weren't_ already living in them. So where do the trainers who are out and about live?
> ...


Well some of them say there the "best" in their school so when they battle you it's probably just a homework assignment.

Well you don't have a home really in the games. Your just livin off the road. Most trainers you battle are too and have been doing all their live's, so their just to lazy to get homes. When their parents die, they move in!

Its not Muskrat meat, its FERRET MEEAAAT.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 24, 2009)

About the youngsters, they're probably not really liscensed trainers, because I don't think they get a starter. They're pretty much kids who are given Pokémon by their parents and hang around the area they live in to battle others.


----------

